# Know any of these?? URGENT



## natalia (3 June 2010)

Hi,

Following on from my MICHEAL ROE thread, please have a look at these horses and see if you recognise any of them. They are all believed to have been through Micheal Roe's hands in the past 3 weeks. Please keep an eye out for them at any sales, and if you see them please get in touch asap PM me for number, if you can take a photo with a date on it and send it over. 

I am interested in getting in touch with anyone who has spotted them, or the "horse whisperer" who sold Hidalgo on to his new owner. 

FERGUS 15.3hh- reg with farmkey- two white socks behind.






JONWEB DAWN- 13hh cremello teenage mare- nervous, sway back.






BASIC INSTINCT- Bay 15.3hh belg. warmblood early teens- bit ribby at the moment, has brood mare belly, few white hairs scar on right fore inside.






HIDALGO- 15.2hh spotted gelding, late teens, very bad temper, we know who has him now but trying to trace the "horse whisperer" who bought him from MR.











NONE of these horses are fit to ride or should be ridden.


----------



## jasmine123 (6 November 2010)

hi,
dont know the horses but MICHEAL ROE sells his horses at langley market in berkshire.


----------



## Unpaid Groom (11 November 2010)

I am sure I have seen that appy jumping pic somewhere else today whilst browsing, I am off to investigate!


----------



## noodle_ (11 November 2010)

Unpaid Groom said:



			I am sure I have seen that appy jumping pic somewhere else today whilst browsing, I am off to investigate!
		
Click to expand...

im sure ive seen that 'basic instinct' too....??


are these stolen horses???


----------



## Sunny08 (11 November 2010)

Wasn't there a similar/ identical post back in the summer? What is the story behind this?


----------



## Cuffey (11 November 2010)

This matter is finished see Natalias post

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=8618552#post8618552


----------



## Sunny08 (11 November 2010)

Thanks Cuffey, thought it all felt a bit familiar!


----------

